# Detailer's Domain: Audi RS4 - Avus Silver - Paint Correction and more.



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Detailer's Domain: Audi RS4 - Avus Silver - Paint Correction and more.

We haven't seen this car for 2 years and our customer wanted to get it back into shape. A full clean up including wheels pulled off, wheel wells cleaned, brake calipers cleaned and opti coated. The engine was cleaned with Adam's APC and dressed with Adam's In and Out.

A full paint correction was needed, we remove imperfections and bring back the gloss. The last step used would be Sonax Polymer Net Shield.

The interior needed some work as well, carpets were vac'd, cleaned up with Sonax Carpet and Upholstery with the Uber interior brush and Griots, followed by extraction.

3 steps on the leather - including Leather Master Rapid S, Leather Master Vital, and protected with Leather Master Protection Cream.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Sonax MultiStar and wiped down/rinsed
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with -testing Sonax Fallout Remover
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish
- Last step - Sonax Polymer Net Shield
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior:
- Complete interior steam cleaned
- Complete interior vac
- Vinyl/Plastics cleaned up
- Leather cleaned and condition

Engine
- Clean
- Dress

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Sonax Fall Out Remover - Testing
Stoner's Tarminator
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Sonax Multi Star
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Perfect Finish
Sonax Polymer Net Shield
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Adam's Metal Polish 1 
Adam's Metal Polish 2

Interior
Sonax Carpet and Upholstery Cleaner
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Rapid S
Leather Master Vital Conditioner
Leather Master Protection Cream

Engine
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Adam's In and Out Spray

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes LHR75
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Adam's Orange Pad
Meg's MF Cutting Pad
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior before

























































































Work in progress
Carpets - Vac, Machine Brushed, and Extraction

























Steaming tough grime and tight areas to loosen up dirt and grime.

















Leather - Cleaned - Conditioned - Protected

































50/50 shots of the leather clean up

















Interior after

























Engine Before

















A closer look

































































Engine After

















Before

















































































































































































































































































Prep
We got our hands on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Pro - faster, stronger, cleaner.

















Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Pro - quick reaction

































Sonax Multistar on the tires


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We have found using a microfiber and Sonax Multistar is great way to remove all that caked on tire dressing.









To maximize the cleaning power of your wheel cleaner make sure you hit up your wheels various brushes.

Wheels woolies









Boar's hair brush 

















Sonax Multistar used on the rubber trim to remove dirt and grime.

























Nice and clean









Testing out Sonax Fall Out Remover









































Foaming prep shots are in the video.

Nanoskin wash mitt used









Removing road grime and tar

























After









Wheel wells being cleaned up

































































After shots

























Wheel cleaned up and opti coated

























Exhaust were hit up









Masking trim









Rupe BigFoot Polisher in action









Rear taillight before









































Rear taillight after - Menzerna FG400 with an Uber MF Cutting Pad followed by Sonax Perfect Finish with an Uber Orange Pad on the Rupes BigFoot

























After shots

















































































































































































































I hope you enjoyed our thread.

For more please take a look at our video of this job.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic job, great gloss, great reflections and great write up :thumb:


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

Decent write up, good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome work :buffer: + Brilliant video to match, love the soundtrack :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job and write up on a fabulous car :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely looking car! Great work as always!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good turn around love the RS4 always find it mad how cars differ from USA to uk with all the extras


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb guys! Video is great too, nice to see it's not just a picture slideshow, but a nice film!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing results on a silver!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys! videos are a lot of work ; ), it's worth it when you like them so much.

share it and like it and we will have more videos out to you.


----------

